
DeePhi Deep Neural Network Development Kit - indescions_2017
http://www.deephi.com/dnndk.html
======
alexbeloi
My summary:

* deephi built an FPGA based processing unit specialized for sparse low precision tensor operations

* Now they have a dev kit for turning your tensorflow/caffe/mxnet models into compressed (sparse/low precision) binaries that are optimized to run on their processors.

They published a paper about how they balance compression/accuracy. [0]

[0]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.00694.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.00694.pdf)

------
krylon
> DECENT (DEep ComprEssioN Tool)

That is priceless!

~~~
make3
wow they really picked whatever letters they felt like picking

~~~
nerdponx
[http://acronymcreator.net/](http://acronymcreator.net/)

[http://acronymgenerator.com/](http://acronymgenerator.com/)

[http://acronymgenerator.net/](http://acronymgenerator.net/)

[http://acronym-maker.com/](http://acronym-maker.com/)

[http://acronymify.com/](http://acronymify.com/)

[https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/paracomp/anym/](https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/paracomp/anym/)

[https://www.allacronyms.com/aa-acronym-
generator](https://www.allacronyms.com/aa-acronym-generator)

